# CEN-TECH code reader



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

Anyone try this? Will it reset lights on newer BMW's?

http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/itemdisplay/displayItem.do?itemid=98568

Thanks,

Brent


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2007)

That tool is a generic OBDII tool that will work on all cars '96+. However, it cannot read the BMW specific trouble codes.

BMWs maintain a separate, factory-programmed diagnostic system that reports trouble codes that are specific to your particular chassis/ECU combination. These are the codes the dealers and service centers rely on - not the generic translations that tool you linked would report.

The difference, in most instances, is that the BMW-specific codes will help you avoid vaguely worded and generic definitions that could lead you to wasted time and money trying to repair a problem.

This difference is well outlined in the article linked in my signature titled "Is your check engine light on?". In that article, you'll also find your options for code reading.

We recommend, use, and sell the tools from Peake Research. Peake tools are non-OBDII, BMW-specific code readers that will show you what the dealer sees. We stock the complete line from Peake, sell them below retail, and offer free domestic shipping on those orders.

You can see our selection at www.bmwscantools.com

If you have questions about how to select your Peake tool, do not hesitate to contact me directly - [email protected]

Good luck!

Ken


----------

